# Jenna Hipp New Candies 8-pc Mini Nail Polish Set @ COSTCO CHEAP!!



## DreamWarrior (May 18, 2015)

Jenna Hipp New Candies 8-pc Mini Nail Polish Set

Only $7.99

Seriously???!!!!

@ COSTCO

Cause you know... other websites are selling the exact same thing for $25.00 or more.

Just sayin.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (May 18, 2015)

Great price! Thanks for posting. I better check the costco by me next time I'm there.


----------



## SallyWilliams (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know. It's interesting that CostCo is selling it in a very cheap price compared to others. I'll definitely get mine from them. Thanks for the heads up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

